# Strip cedar wooden surfboards made in Maine....Maine?



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Some interesting woodwork… 
http://www.grainsurfboards.com/


----------



## WaywardHoosier (May 9, 2007)

Very interesting work. Yet another way to enjoy woodworking.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice boards, I've always been going to make a cedar strip canoe, *someday maybe?*


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Those are really nice boards.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Yes Dick you need the canoe, as an emergency boat for the sailboat.

Do you have your plans yet?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Cool design.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Surfs up dude…..

Ok, is this one of the future challenges for Lumberjocks? Just checking…


----------

